# Blazers / Celtics



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazers 18-12 Celtics 19-12

Both teams had streaks end in their last game, the Blazers ended an 8 game win streak, Boston ended a 3 game losing streak.

Davis playing tonight is questionable after missing practice.
Anderson hurt his ankle in Chicago.
Pierce and Battie both have problems with their knee.

Portland hasn't lost in Boston since 1998. 

Two great match ups - Walker and Wallace, Wells and Pierce

This is one game that I have no idea what to expect. Too many unknowns. Any thoughts on tonight's game? 

The game is on KGW and ESPN, which will you watch?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

If Perice doesn't play tonight then I would expect Portland to take the game in a land slide. Who will be guarding Bonzi tonight if Perice is out? Portland should be rested and ready to play.


----------



## catinahat (Jan 2, 2003)

*celtics blazers*

from the Boston Globe:
http://www.boston.com/dailyglobe2/003/sports/Celtics_seeking_assistance+.shtml

Should be a good game if the Blazers aren't too distracted by the Davis thing and by Anderson being hurt. Both teams seem very motivated right now. Should be intense. But if the Celtics rely on Walker and Pierce for 57% of their scoring then Portland matches up pretty well with those guys defensivly. Look for a rain of threes again.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: celtics blazers*

What?? A Blazers post??

Anywho, since it was mentioned that "Portland hasn't lost in Boston since 98" they're going to lose.

Doesn't matter if Paul, Antoine, Vin, & co are all not playing. It is written, so it will be.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

YIKES Hap, I made mention of not losing in Boston since 98. One game I remember Stoudamire went nuts, driving, cutting scoring from everywhere. I don't for see that happening tonight!


----------



## Qyntel's Shadow (Dec 31, 2002)

When are we going to find out about Dale's situation with playing tonight? How about DA and Pierce? When you don't know who's gonna be in uniform it sure makes it hard to guess how the game will play out. If 3 out of the 10 usual starters are out, representing 22 - 25ppg, there's no clear way to tell. Will Damon see court time tonight? Considering Jason's chat yesterday, more people would need to be injured for the to happen *smirk*. How about AD? I'd figure he will see some minutes as will QW if DA is out tonight.
This is the suspense that makes the drama with this team, though. Just when you think they're back on an even keel, someone misses a practice, or slugs someone and someone else (usually DA, it seems) turns an ankle.
I'm wandering.... I meant to post, asking if anyone knew when we might expect to find out about DD and DA.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

If Dale is out, I think it will be center by committee.... Sheed, Randolph, Sabas

If DA is out... then maybe Q will get his chance to step it up again.
Pippen at PG
Wells at SG
Patterson/Q at SF

although it might be time to start Q at SF, and still bring Patterson off the bench for energy, and to remain consistant at the bench roles/play.

No Damon unless he is energized. He was flat at Chicago IMHO. AD and McInnis backing up Pip. Q to backup Wells at SG???


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*From HoopsWorld.....*

_*.......The parquet floor. Sixteen championship banners. Magical leprechauns. Three-pointers falling like bags of tea into Boston Harbor. The Blazers will have to overcome it all tonight to get back on track tonight when they hope to add to the Celtics woes. Watch for Vin Baker to take Rasheed Wallace out of the game when he falls asleep and rolls off his chair on the bench, turning Wallace's ankle as he comes down from another ill-advised three-point attempt. Those crazy little leprechauns........*_

and


_......*The Celtics will host the surging Portland Trailblazers in a nationally televised game at the FleetCenter tonight but they may be without the services of starting center Tony Battie who continues to experience swelling in his right knee. Battie underwent a battery of tests on the knee recently to determine the severity of the injury and there is a distinct possibility he will opt for arthroscopic surgery to alleviate the discomfort. If he does undergo surgery, he is expected to miss 6-8 weeks.....*_

Hmmmm...if Battie is out, that would be helpful in light of Dale's status.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

If Portland can play a ball movement style of offense, they have a very solid chance of winning. If they play an isolation post up game their chances drop dramatically. That was the way they played in Chicago. With a diverse balanced team like Portland it is best to get the ball into different hands and keep the D guessing as to who is going to score on any given trip.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

If Pierce actually sits this one out, the Blazers have very little excuse for not winning in my mind. Portland's depth can make at least some amends for the loss of Anderson and even the potential loss of Davis. But who is Boston going to bring in after Kedrick Brown? J.R. Bremer?

BTW, I wouldn't be surprised to see Davis play, just not start. Missing practice is serious, but the league-wide pattern is to deny a player the start after missing practice. Maurice would have to want to send a pretty serious message to Dale and the other Blazers if he actually suspended him for the entire game.

That being said, any guesses as to the starting lineup tonight?

Pippen - Wells - Patterson - Randolph - Wallace?

McInnis - Pippen - Wells - Wallace - Sabonis?

I have no idea what it might be....well, I have some ideas, but nothing conclusive.


----------



## Qyntel's Shadow (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalBlazerFan</b>!
> That being said, any guesses as to the starting lineup tonight?
> 
> Pippen - Wells - Patterson - Randolph - Wallace?
> ...


I'd guess Pip - Damon - Wells - Patterson - Wallace. 
Yeah, I said Damon. I just don't see McInnis starting at the 2, and then its a toss-up between AD and Damon. Damon could get his shot tonight to show what he has to offer. It seems like Mo tries him that way every so often, and we're probably due. I'd rather see AD - his defense is better, and that's where the 5th guy is needed anyway. I'm probably gonna get stomped for this....


----------



## Quigly (Jan 2, 2003)

No way Cheeks will start Damon tonight. that would be just adding more confusion. If Davis doesn't start... and it sounds like he is sick anyway...And if Anderson is out... then Cheeks will start 

Pippen Wells Patterson Wallace and Sabonis. That is a nice big team eh? all forwards and a center.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

As much as I'd like to see Sabonis start tonight....(or start every night, for that matter)....(or, for that matter, start and play 48 min every night)....I'll be surprised if he does.

If DD doesn't start, I think Wallace will move over and Randolph will take the starting forward spot.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Boston doesn't have a center to speak of. They are more of running team. Starting Pip, Wells, Patterson, Randolph and Wallace wwould matchup with Boston better to establish tempo in the game.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

So all of you locals in Portland - which show will you watch, KGW or ESPN and why?


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

I love the Snapper. The best analyst in broadcasting, IMO.

However, being that I see all the games on KGW and FSN with him already, I will watch the national broadcast on ESPN.

I like to hear the ESPN broadcasters viewpoint. And then chuckle, and fall off my chair, when they something like stupid. 

So, it's ESPN for me.


----------



## Qyntel's Shadow (Dec 31, 2002)

750 KXL. Old school, maybe, but I love the radio.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

any word on if Davis is starting?
and who is going to be on pierce? i think its gonna be a shotfest between him and bonzi , but our superior rebounding (davis? sheed, if he can get his *** in gear) should give us an edge.
and ffs play Damon! screw whitsit


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> any word on if Davis is starting?
> and who is going to be on pierce? i think its gonna be a shotfest between him and bonzi , but our superior rebounding (davis? sheed, if he can get his *** in gear) should give us an edge.
> and ffs play Damon! screw whitsit


the fan said that Davis was just fined and will start.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> So all of you locals in Portland - which show will you watch, KGW or ESPN and why?


KGW--Without a doubt. The Snapper doesn't have any compitition close to him! He's the best of the best. He's probably the best broadcaster since Chick Hearn, and that's saying a lot. 

What I also enjoy doing is turning on the radio for a quarter during the KGW broadcast and listen to their take. Whenever there's a Blazer game on FSN or ESPN, there's always a second or two delay, so there's no point in listening to the radio while watching FSN or ESPN.

Steve Jones all the way!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Game Preview*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=230103002



> BOSTON (Ticker) -- The Portland Trail Blazers try to bounce back from having their eight-game winning streak snapped when they visit the Boston Celtics on Friday.
> 
> Portland saw its season-high winning streak dissolve after a 102-87 loss at Chicago on New Year's Eve. Scottie Pippen scored 15 points in another one of his returns to the "Windy City" for the Trail Blazers, who failed to contain Bulls power forward Tyson Chandler.
> 
> ...


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> I love the Snapper. The best analyst in broadcasting, IMO.
> 
> However, being that I see all the games on KGW and FSN with him already, I will watch the national broadcast on ESPN.
> ...


I could have typed this word for freakin word.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

I think it will be a close game and the game will really depend on the play of Paul Pierce and Bonzi Wells. If either of them has a big game their team will win. But if someone like Tony Delk or pippen has a big game they could change the game too. think the celtics will come out on top because they're playing at home.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> So all of you locals in Portland - which show will you watch, KGW or ESPN and why?



I will watch ESPN., mainly I can't stand to listen to the little puppet boy Pete Pranica, who reminds of one of the little highschool geeks that couldn't make the varsity and ended up being the water boy and talking all big and hip like he was one of the guys. Steve Jones though, I like that guy so its hard to turn off Steve in spite of Pranica. Just Pranica's whiney little nasal voice and his little rah rah pompom waving style irk me.


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

That just reminded me of how much I hate Pranica saying "two handed WHAMMER"

I hate that word whammer. Makes me sick. :dead:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah, I swear one of these days Pranicas gonna start talking like gangsta jive all over the mic and maybe rap or something and then Steve will just gut him on air. 

I saw him do it to Mike What'shisname, the little statistician guy that used to be Steve's sidekick in the late 80's early 90s;
this is exactly what happened, on air:


Mike: Well steve, according to my in depth statistical analysis and computer generated charts and forecasts I predict a big Blazer win tonight! Who do you think's going to win tonight Steve?

STEVE: (glaring and obviously irritated, with frown) Well Mike, I think the team that scores the most points is going to win tonight (keeps glaring at Mike) 

SIGNAL INTURRUPTED IMMEDIATELY BY COMMERCIAL BREAK.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

On some of the other boards, we have threads titled "official game thread: blazers @ celtics 1-3-03" and guys hang out there while watching the games.

Since there isn't one of these threads here, I think this is the closest thing, so I'll hang here and post while I watch the game.

Blazers up 31-20 already. Looking tough!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A. Walker puttin up the threes


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone but me watching the game?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ESPN is raving about the depth of the roster.

"One guys goes out and they keep reloading. DA is out and Wallace is on the bench with three fouls and they are still up by 10..."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> ESPN is raving about the depth of the roster.
> 
> "One guys goes out and they keep reloading. DA is out and Wallace is on the bench with three fouls and they are still up by 10..."


Yeah... The Blazers are a deep team. And talented.

How much PG is pippen playing these days?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The East teams are really bad. Portland is proving it once again: the West rules.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Patterson is playing a huge game tonight.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

This is the kind of team we can root for...

effort, hustle, balance, great passing...

Zach is playing huge tonight and AD is still playing well...

This is what it means about playing roles and when your number is called being ready.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This game has no business being this close.

Celtics dominating on the offensive glass right now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

3 point game.

Celtics making the Blazers take bad shots.

Celtics finding Vin Baker???? open in the lane for a dunk.

Another stop, and another lob for a dunk.

1 POINT GAME


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Unbelievable.

Celtics up 2


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Are you and I the only ones watching?

Sabonis looks young all of a sudden. A complete team effort from Portland. But Celts are stubborn.... go down baby.. and stay down!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I find myself rooting for the Blazers for the first time in a long time, basically because I just like you guys.

I better go see a doctor, and soon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't think we're the only ones watching.

There's a different style of using the boards by the guys who just moved over here.

They start a whole new thread just to say, "Nice dunk by Sabonis!"

On the other boards, we have just one game thread and people would post "Nice dunk..." in that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rasheed with the BIG THREE to ice it!

Blazers win!

SIX Blazers hit double figures in scoring. Nice balance.

Pippen with a great game.
Sabonis unstoppable.

Pierce held to 5-17 shooting.

Nice!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I think if they started a Sabonis board, it would surpass half the boards here.

The Sabonis life force is strong within this board. 

Can you feel it?

STuart


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

What was the final score? ESPN.com still has the game in the third quarter with 3 minutes to go! 

How can they be that far behind the actual game?


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

*What the H*&&!!*

Kinda crap is that from Pierce at the end?? Raking Bonzi across the eyes?? I hate that kinda crap....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

105-101 Blazerw, 14.9 seconds left. Blazers shooting FT.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> I think if they started a Sabonis board, it would surpass half the boards here.
> 
> The Sabonis life force is strong within this board.
> ...


You don't have to prove Sabonis' greatness to me. I remember him in the olympics and saw a guy who'd obviously be one of the greatest players in the NBA, ever. Unfortunately, he got injured and lost a lot of years to recovery.

He's still amazing, but a shadow of his former greatness.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Fun game to watch.

My thoughts:

Pippen played a great game, and was the stablizing force when he re-entered the game after the Blazers fell behind by two in the fourth.

Sabonis was amazing, playing limited minutes but getting a huge and impressive basket about every minute he played.

Dale Davis was largely ineffective. Rasheed Wallace didn't have the impact he should have, due to foul trouble and a lot of floating around the perimeter.

Wells had a strong game.

Despite the final score, I liked the defense. Boston sometimes will get big points against great defense simply because they get ridiculously hot from three point land. Walker even banked a couple home, which was pure luck. But Portland locked down the slashers and and the mid-range game much of the time and generated a bunch of steals.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

man how many turnovers did walker put out tonight ? like 10 or summin , thats huge even for him


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Any time your best player sleep-walks through a game and you still win, you have to be happy. Wallace looked like he wasn't interested in playing for much of the time he was out there.

What is with (a) him not jumping at the opening tipoff? Do they WANT to play defense first?, and (b) Wallace reaching in SO much. He needs to avoid ticky-tack fouls, and he's not the greatest ball-hawk in the world, anyways (when Pippen, Wells or Patterson reach, they're going to come up with their fair share of steals).

Thoughts on other guys:

 Pippen was awesome. Hitting shots, stealing the ball (it looked like he was going to catch Mo Cheeks on the all-time list tonight  ), and just playing great basketball.
 Sabas was very good: he seemed to really be attacking the basket tonight, rather than settling for a hook shot or just looking to pass. 
 Wells was good early, but he didn't seem as aggressive at getting to the hole as I'd like (fortunately his jumper is 100 times better than many NBA fans give him credit for). 
 Patterson needs to make his free throws, but otherwise was solid. 
 Zach KILLED on the offensive glass... if he got to match up against players as unathletic as Antoine Walked on a nightly basis, he'd put up monster numbers because he's just so clever around the basket.
 Dale Davis looked good, considering he missed a practice. In the second half he had a horrid stretch with an offensive fould away from the ball and exhibited some bad hands, but in the first half he was pretty good.
 Antonio Daniels played WELL in the first quarter and really got Portland off on the right track. He attacked the basket aggressively and hit from the perimeter.
 McInnis still looks to shoot too much. At least he made some, and the team won in spite of it. His defense was OK, though (Shammond Williams is a tough cover).
 Woods made a big free throw. He also had a nice-looking jumper waived off because of a violation. I guess any minutes he gives us in a close game that we win has to be considered a positive, right?
 Damon looked good resting on the bench. I didn't hear his name mentioned at all on the ESPN broadcast, although I remember THINKING about him when they talked about how Mo Cheeks shortened the rotation and every player is contributing to the team in the best way they can.

And, last but not least, we have Mr. Anderson. I thought of Shawn Kemp wearing his outfit and how easy the Grimace jokes would be. I was reminded of the Seinfeld episode(s) where George Constanza talks about his dream being able to wear nothing but velvet. I watched him celebrate Antonio Daniels's early dunks and hoped he wouldn't land wrong and end up with some sort of fracture. But in the end, I was just glad to hear Sean Elliott say this about him: "Anderson is one of the nicest guys in the league, _by far_." It's so good to know that he's by far one of the nicest guys. There must be quite a gap between the rungs of nice guys in the NBA. 

Ed O.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Great analysis Ed O! I completely agree with your take.

I was impressed that McInnis had 7 assists--keep 'em coming Jeff!

Pete Pranica summed it up pretty well in a post-game comment:

"The Celtics threw everything they could at the Blazers and it still wasn't enough to beat them"

Amen.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I like the ungracious loser comments from Tommy Heinson at the end of the Celts broadcast... something along he line of, "How they get away with playing PIP at the point I have no idea." This after PIP put up a rediculous stat line playing a dominent all around game. Anderson, Daniels, and McInnis also do/did a nice job initiating plays and moving the ball, and the whole team is making the extra pass/smart play. Nice win.

STOMP


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> I like the ungracious loser comments from Tommy Heinson at the end of the Celts broadcast... something along he line of, "How they get away with playing PIP at the point I have no idea." This after PIP put up a rediculous stat line playing a dominent all around game. Anderson, Daniels, and McInnis also do/did a nice job initiating plays and moving the ball, and the whole team is making the extra pass/smart play. Nice win.
> 
> STOMP


Well, maybe Heinson could talk his team into trading Eric Williams for Damon.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I really enjoyed being able to see a Blazer game on TV again - I'm really missing the League Pass (my cable company doesn't carry it anymore :sigh: )

I agree with what most have already said throughout this thread, so I won't repeat it all. But I thought the Blazers played very well as a TEAM last night - setting one another up on offense and helping a lot on defense. When Portland was hustling, they were (for the most part) outscoring the Celtics.

The highlight of the night for me was Sabonis' fake-a-pass, drive-to-the-basket-and-dunk-it move. I was watching the game on Tivo at a friend's house and we must have watched that move half a dozen times. Didn't the big guy look really mobile on offense?

I was really surprised to see AD starting, and loved his defense.

I also was glad to see that Woods even got some time, and that he played well when he was out on the court. Did you notice when he went to the bench after his first half stint? He sat down next to Mo, and got a short teaching lesson from the Head Coach. Then Mo patted him on the knee and you could easily read his lips - "Good job". Thumbs up to Mo on that count!

My biggest beef with ESPN was their attempt to perpetuate the idea that the Blazers are a technical foul just waiting to happen. Walker gets a technical and the talk from Sean Elliott is not reprimanding Walker for losing control or even for leading the league in technicals. No mention that Walker is on pace to have more technicals than Sheed did last year. Instead, all he says is, "You'd think that Wallace would be leading the league in technicals again." Yes, he pointed out that Walker is leading in that dubious category, but the focus was on Wallace - who didn't create a single problem all night, nor was he even close to doing so despite being in foul trouble all game. Major props to Sheed for controlling himself, and none for Elliott's atttempt to perpetuate the stereotype.

Finally, my friend noticed that a lot of Blazers played. He asked me if everyone got a chance to see court time. I pointed out that DA was injured, and that the only other player not to get PT was Damon. He asked me why not. My reply was 5 minutes long......


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*One more thought on the game*

How does Antoine Walker sleep at night? If I had sold MY soul to the devil in order to make those shots, I'd be pretty restless.....


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalBlazerFan</b>!
> Walker gets a technical and the talk from Sean Elliott is not reprimanding Walker for losing control or even for leading the league in technicals. No mention that Walker is on pace to have more technicals than Sheed did last year. Instead, all he says is, "You'd think that Wallace would be leading the league in technicals again."


I'm not an fan of Elliott as an announcer either. Too much stammering and repeating the same forced takes over and over... and he hates the Blazers... and his partner is Musburger... I went over to the Celts broadcast for some unbridled homerism.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

I actually liked Sean Elliot. I thought he was fair. And he kept on complimenting the Blazers on their deep bench. He threw out some good props to DA, Antonio, Pippen, Zach, Sabonis.

I loved where Zach hit the offensive boards three times in a row in the 3rd and Elliot couldn't beleive that the Celtics weren't putting a body on him.

I'll take Elliot over Walton any day of the week. But, he is still not as good as the Snapper.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I find Elliott to be vapid and uninteresting. One early game of his I caught, a Wizards game, he actually said, "One thing many people don't realize with Jordan is that he was a great defender too."

Gosh, thanks, Sean, for that insider perspective. Did he also dunk well?

Everyone's "cat quick" to Elliott, everyone should really "attack the hoop and be more aggressive"...

He doesn't add anything. He's just another mouth that blathers in order to fill the sound space...I'd rather hear the squeaks of the floor and crowd noise to his meaningless chatter. And, as STOMP mentions, he's teamed with Musburger. Musburger is a horrible announcer.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: One more thought on the game*



> Originally posted by <b>SoCalBlazerFan</b>!
> How does Antoine Walker sleep at night? If I had sold MY soul to the devil in order to make those shots, I'd be pretty restless.....


:rofl: 

Isn't that the truth. The guy decides that all of a sudden he can throw them in from the cheap seats---nearly enough to give this Blazer fan a heart attack!


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> 
> I'll take Elliot over Walton any day of the week. But, he is still not as good as the Snapper.


Is anyone???   :rbanana:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> 
> 
> Is anyone???   :rbanana:


I actually prefer Walton, as long as he's not with a guy as boring and mundane as nessler. hessler...wessler...whatever his name isler.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> I actually prefer Walton, as long as he's not with a guy as boring and mundane as nessler. hessler...wessler...whatever his name isler.


Nessler is better than Musberger. Musberger is simply awful, always has been, always will be. Sean Elliott was teamed with Jim Durham for this game. I like JD as a play by play guy.

In my opinion, Elliott is horrible, Tolbert needs to be back in the studio with all of his smack - it isn't needed or wanted as analysis during the game and Walton is nothing without Snapper. I think ESPN/ABC did a horrible job in selecting analyst, heck announcers in general. Musberger sucks, Nessler is OK, Sanders is OK, the only good sideline person they have is TaFoya - that X games guy sucks. That is why, when I have a choice, I am watching Pranica/Jones over ESPN.


----------

